# New type of rigid coupling



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

We get beat out on bids for doing this kind of $hit work? 

It's not "Elvis has left the building" - 

It's "the electrical inspector left the buiding A LONG TIME AGO.":blink:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is so sad it's funny :laughing:


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Inspectors do not inspect industrial plants around here. Most inspectors here are resi and light commercial only.

Just guess whats about 2 inches behind that duct tape on the side of the MCC.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that in Richland Center, by chance?


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

No, it's in a plant in Ripon, WI. Have you been to Richland Center? It's about an hour and a half from here. A plumber friend of mine grew up there.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mulder said:


> No, it's in a plant in Ripon, WI. Have you been to Richland Center? It's about an hour and a half from here. A plumber friend of mine grew up there.


Yeah. The interior of the building looked like it had similar items stored in it as the building I was in. I thought, what are the chances? Guess not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'll take bets on how that 1900 box is attached to the MCC. Judging by the rest of that amazing install, I'm gonna say he mounted it with 1" long self-drilling screws that are about 1/8" away from hitting the buswork. 

-John


----------



## Plakerio (Apr 3, 2011)

It probably took a good half hour to plan, drill, tap and find set screws for this custom piece. would of took just two to grab a connector. shame they spent so much time on that coupling. the rest of the 28 min could of been spent building a support.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Plakerio said:


> It probably took a good half hour to plan, drill, tap and find set screws for this custom piece. would of took just two to grab a connector. shame they spent so much time on that coupling. the rest of the 28 min could of been spent building a support.


Ooh yeah that's what I'd have said.

I want to add that there's nothing wrong with it (outside of the support) and I think he did a good job. A threaded coupling onto a 90 liquid tight flex, what's wrong with that? He made setscrews! Awesome.

Anyone check to see if he ran a ground wire through? Cuz it's code to have a ground wire through flex. At least in Canada.

But if I were an inspector, I'd fail the AMOUNT of flex used. Flex isn't a damn raceway!!!!!!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

O my wait a minute. He's going from a T elbow up around and down to receptacles? Hahahahahahahahahaha omg. Good thing I didn't just bugger off. I was thinking of him missing the set screw on the box and saw that it wasn't a 90 out of the cabinet down to the thing, but lol, youch. Fail.

Hope there's a ground in there for sure now!!!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

****, 20A receptacles. Oh oh.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mulder said:


> Inspectors do not inspect industrial plants around here. Most inspectors here are resi and light commercial only.
> 
> Just guess whats about 2 inches behind that duct tape on the side of the MCC.



Most don't inspect period. they just collect the check.
They bust the 'unknown'-un connected- sorry just the way the bureaucracy works.

Most inspectors are flunky cops. picking on the ones who made it. (or beat them up in high school)


Some are good,others just bureaucratic hacks.


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

:no: No ground screw.:no: IMO the worst violation is the different colors of receptacle and cover.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mulder said:


> Just guess whats about 2 inches behind that duct tape on the side of the MCC.


Looks like the cover plates for the bus splicing are gone. Are you saying the duct tape is not "up to code"?

Is the set screw on the connector at the receptacle box missing?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

kaboler said:


> Ooh yeah that's what I'd have said.
> 
> I want to add that there's nothing wrong with it (outside of the support) and I think he did a good job. A threaded coupling onto a 90 liquid tight flex, what's wrong with that? He made setscrews! Awesome.
> 
> ...


Cobbler, that is why you are an apprentice......$h1t like this makes me want to puke....So many things wrong with it, I could write a book on it.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I didn't do it. All I'm saying is I like how he used his threaded coupling.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

kaboler said:


> I didn't do it. All I'm saying is I like how he used his threaded coupling.


GRC coupling usage is fine, ias long as its threads to threads. They couple a lot of things together that I don'tget excited about. it's all the other BS (like F'king set screws gimme a break) going on that is over the top offensive...and that someone actually paid for that abortion delivery


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> GRC coupling usage is fine, ias long as its threads to threads. They couple a lot of things together that I don'tget excited about. it's all the other BS (like F'king set screws gimme a break) going on that is over the top offensive...and that someone actually paid for that abortion delivery


Hey man I don't appreciate you talking bad about my installation of this job. It's not my fault that the customer couldn't afford to pay for a fully code compliant installation....


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Hey man I don't appreciate you talking bad about my installation of this job. It's not my fault that the customer couldn't afford to pay for a fully code compliant installation....


Next time I swing by that spot, I'm signing your name on the coupling!!!:laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Rockyd said:


> Next time I swing by that spot, I'm signing your name on the coupling!!!:laughing:


Hahahaha I don't see anything wrong with the coupling. But the fact that there is no support anywhere near it and that the connector on the quad outlet box is missing a set screw and that there is no box offset or at least if no box offset then there should have been a standoff strap instead of a one hole strap used. Oh well, like I said, there just wasn't enough money in the job and besides I was in a hurry.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Rockyd said:


> GRC coupling usage is fine, ias long as its threads to threads. They couple a lot of things together that I don'tget excited about. it's all the other BS (like F'king set screws gimme a break) going on that is over the top offensive...and that someone actually paid for that abortion delivery


I think the first item in the codebook is mechanically sound. Looks to me like I could walk up to that setup, give it a good boot, grab the pipe and run. Who knows how much crap I could take out.

The maintenance guy couldn't even hang himself from that setup.

And I was told set screws are vitally important for a good ground. Grounding and bonding is pretty important.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

kaboler said:


> And I was told set screws are vitally important for a good ground. Grounding and bonding is pretty important.


I would imagine it has an equipment grounding conductor in it...which then you wouldn't be worrying about the set screw ensuring continuity......


----------

